# XS "Big Dot" Sights



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had the Big Dots from XS-Sights on my Glocks for a couple of years now and have been very happy with them.  In fact, after going through several courses including FOF training, I'd even say that they are probably the best SD/combat sights available.  Due to their size, they are not only easy to see, but extremely fast to get on target...much faster than notch-and-post sights.  I'd estimate that I'm probably at least 30% faster while maintaining the same accuracy standard as with regular sights.

Anywho...yesterday the nice postman delivered a set for my AK.  I had tried a set that I installed on a buddy's rifle and was very impressed with them.  To say that they are an improvement over the stock AK sights is obvious (as most people know, the stock sights are the weak-link in the AK platform).  They are very quick and easy to use...in fact, at close ranges, you don't even have to use the rear-sight.  We were able to hit 20oz. water bottles at 15-20 yards just by putting the front sight on the target.  
The large size doesn't mean you give up accuracy at longer distances.  At 100 yards we were consistently hitting 5-6" rocks (bascially the equivalent of a head-shot) from the offhand position.

Many detractors say they don't like these sights because you can't be accurate with them.  AFAIC, that's crap...true, they are not designed for precision shooting, they're probably not what I would choose if I was competing in a slow-fire bullseye event.  Much like the sights on the old express-rifles, they are designed to be used to stop dangerous animals that are attacking you.  It matters not whether the animal in question has two legs or four.
And, just to dispell they myths of poor accuracy with these sights, take a look at these videos.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQVCeJ103BQ&feature=related

And finally, I like these sights because they allow me to have an identical sight picture regardless of what weapon happens to be in my hand.
here's one of my Glocks






and my AK (sorry for the crappy pic...it's hard to get both sights in focus when they're that far apart)





If you're unhappy with your current sights, or just want something better, I'd highly recommend that you take these into consideration.
Thoughts?...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 3, 2008)

I have them on my Glock 17 and love them.  I didn't even know they made them for Ak's.  I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I have them on my Glock 17 and love them.  I didn't even know they made them for Ak's.  I'll have to give them a try.


The AK Big Dots have only been out for a little while...less than a year IIRC.

BTW, welcome back!


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I'm a detractor then!

I tried my friends Glock G34 with the XS sights. The gigantic dot almost covered up an 8" plate at 25 yards. It was difficult for me to pull off a precision shot with these at that range. To be fair, I'm used to shooting a .100 width front FO sight with a .150  notch Warren Tactical rear sight so it could be I'm just not used to them. Even at close range target focus, where these sights are suppose to shine, I was getting faster (and more accurate) hits with my notch and post setup. The timer doesn't lie.

I'm not saying these are not good sights, and they may work well for you, but give them a try on someone else's gun before you buy some. Personally I'm sticking with FO for my competition guns and a narrow tritium front combined with a Heine straight-8 or Warren rear for my carry guns.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

I will admit that there is a learning curve...if you're used to standard sights, it takes a while to transition to these.  You have to play with them a while to figure out how to aim at various distances (for example, at 25 yards and beyond, a "6-o'clock" hold is used so you don't obscure the target).


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess Ken I'm so stuck of conventional sights I never got used to the AO sights. Used a friends Glock with them but I couldn't hit well at all. But then I've used regular sights in IDPA, IPSC, FOF, IHMSA Silhouette, NRA Bullseye, and other fun games so long it's real hard to do it with another sight picture.

About the AK, yea a good change of sights is what it needs. If the AK had a 2-3mm receiver (thicker than the RPK), better sights, and better safety (but there is a way.. 

http://www.ak-47.us/Horns_Custom_AK47.php makes a good one that not only allows you to use your trigger finger to flip the safety, but also acts as a bolt hold open device.)

One day I'll jazz up my AK.... But I spend so much time jazzing up my ARs!

Deaf


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 3, 2008)

I almost got these for my xd .45 but never did.  

what do you think of the suresight st????


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 3, 2008)

If the suresight is the one that is in the shape of a triangle, I really don't see the point.

If I wasn't using Big Dots, I'd use the ones that Arisandyz mentioned.  The Warren tactical sights.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 4, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I will admit that there is a learning curve...if you're used to standard sights, it takes a while to transition to these.




Yeah,  I can understand the theory and "see" how they could work really well in a defensive situation if you are able to adapt to them, but I'm too set in my notch and post ways!  I did like the vertical alignment (dot the  "i") better than the standard 3 dot setup with most night sights and I'm considering getting a Warren with a single tritium in the rear for low-light situations. On my competition guns that are used outdoors in daylight,  I run a plain black rear.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 5, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> I've had the Big Dots from XS-Sights on my Glocks for a couple of years now and have been very happy with them. In fact, after going through several courses including FOF training, I'd even say that they are probably the best SD/combat sights available. Due to their size, they are not only easy to see, but extremely fast to get on target...much faster than notch-and-post sights. I'd estimate that I'm probably at least 30% faster while maintaining the same accuracy standard as with regular sights.
> 
> Anywho...yesterday the nice postman delivered a set for my AK. I had tried a set that I installed on a buddy's rifle and was very impressed with them. To say that they are an improvement over the stock AK sights is obvious (as most people know, the stock sights are the weak-link in the AK platform). They are very quick and easy to use...in fact, at close ranges, you don't even have to use the rear-sight. We were able to hit 20oz. water bottles at 15-20 yards just by putting the front sight on the target.
> The large size doesn't mean you give up accuracy at longer distances. At 100 yards we were consistently hitting 5-6" rocks (bascially the equivalent of a head-shot) from the offhand position.
> ...


 
I fell in love with the XS Big Dot sights the first time I picked a gun up that had a set on it.  It just seemed natural.  They are the best sight on the market as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2008)

*I just cannot change now.* (old dog)  I am to used to how I shoot and the sights that I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However it works for me and in a self defense situation I will just be point and shooting anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is just no time to sight at that point in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, if you are new to firearms this type of sight may be the way to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like Arnisadyz said earlier try them on someone else's gun before you buy them for yours.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 5, 2008)

In all honesty, I went back and forth for a year or two before I finally took the plunge and bought a set.  I'm really happy that I did.  I'm issued a Glock 23 with standard night-sights for work...while I can shoot just fine with it, I can do the same thing much faster with the big dots, even at 25 yards.

In a recent force-on-force class, the value of these sights in a "gunfighting" context was confirmed.  There were a couple of scenarios where, when I made the decision to shoot, I know I did not "aim" with the sights due to time constraints.  However, due to the size of the front sight I was able to see it well enough to have confirmation of my shot just by having the weapon in my cone of vision.  I highly doubt that I would have achieved the same result (actually seeing the sights) with notch-and-post sights.  In all of the scenarios where I fired my weapon, I made good hits...either head, high-center chest or (in one case where the BG "lead with his gun" while coming around a corner, dead center on his hand from across the room).  All of these shots were taken while either I was moving, the "BG" was moving, or both.

I definately think it's worth giving them a fair try...if you don't like them, there are enough people that do that you could probably sell them for almost what you paid for them.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 6, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> In all honesty, I went back and forth for a year or two before I finally took the plunge and bought a set.  I'm really happy that I did.  I'm issued a Glock 23 with standard night-sights for work...while I can shoot just fine with it, I can do the same thing much faster with the big dots, even at 25 yards.
> 
> In a recent force-on-force class, the value of these sights in a "gunfighting" context was confirmed.  There were a couple of scenarios where, when I made the decision to shoot, I know I did not "aim" with the sights due to time constraints.  However, due to the size of the front sight I was able to see it well enough to have confirmation of my shot just by having the weapon in my cone of vision.  I highly doubt that I would have achieved the same result (actually seeing the sights) with notch-and-post sights.  In all of the scenarios where I fired my weapon, I made good hits...either head, high-center chest or (in one case where the BG "lead with his gun" while coming around a corner, dead center on his hand from across the room).  All of these shots were taken while either I was moving, the "BG" was moving, or both.
> 
> I definately think it's worth giving them a fair try...if you don't like them, there are enough people that do that you could probably sell them for almost what you paid for them.


 Absolutely!  They are true combat sights.  They combine speed and accuracy which is what a gunfight requires.....usually the first accurate hit wins.


Incidentally.....the XS sight system is based on the Express sights used on Express rifles from African safaris which Dangerous Game hunters found to be the fastest sight to put accurate rounds on targets at close and intermediate ranges.



> "If there is one thing that is most vital about pistolcraft it is concentration on the front sight." -Col. Jeff Cooper


----------



## Zombievt (Oct 14, 2008)

Big Dots are all I'll run on my pistols now. A set for my AK is on the short list.


----------



## Skpotamus (Oct 15, 2008)

Another detractor.  I tried a set of the bigdots on my Glock 30 for a year, and really just couldn't get used to them.  

On the clock, I shot faster with the regular sights.  At longer ranges, I had trouble hitting accurately with them and found myself kinda fumbling with the sight picture to get lined up.  

I found that when I was doing FoF and fast shooting I wasn't using my sights at all anyways and would typically just index off of the nice square outline of my block's...err glocks slide.  

I ended up going to truglo fiber optics.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos KenpoTex. It seems as if I have seen those before.

XS Sights truly excel when you and/or your target are moving, as in a gunfight.

I have never taught a shooter to use XS Sights that did not see great benefit in their use.


----------



## Zombievt (Oct 15, 2008)

The Big Dots can certainly be accurate.

 I shot a drill called the Allen Dots,12 one inch dots at 10 feet, cleanly meaning no rounds outside the dots with a box stock Glock 19 with Big Dots just a few weeks ago. I've also made hits on a B-27 target at 100 yards with the same gun.


----------

